# What is the best Zink and Foiles goose call on the market?



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

I like the SR-1 paralyzer on the zink side and strait meat honker on the foiles side but find it harder to blow then say the moneymaker- :beer:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Is the moneymaker a good quality call? I have seen them and heard them on movie and tapes but have not heard one personally or talked to anyone that owns one. I am very interested in buying one before next season but would like to hear some input/opinions. I have a buddy that owns a foiles strait meat and I am not overly impressed with it. Granted its a nice call but just a couple things i dont like about it!!


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

personally in regards to foiles i think the showtime is a better call then smh. the showtime is basically a smh w/ a competition guts and it's a much louder call. if i were to buy foiles it'd be a showtime. that's just my opinion.

i also blew the the moneymaker quite a bit at local sporting goods stores and i liked it. if i were to buy a zink call i'd buy the lm-1 which stands for the little man. it's great, it'll work on anything from lessers to greaters.

this is just all my opinion. it's all opinion


----------



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

i live on the eastern shore in maryland and fred zink came to one of our sporting good stores and had the hundall brothers. feild and i forget the other one. but fred retuned all the calls and feild had 2 money makers on his lanyard. 1 was the ivory arylic and the reed was worn in and he could make a wide range of sounds. from high pitch to low end work to anything. it sounded great great in person. he said one the reed is worn in you can get the low end well. he also said that the whole zink crew likes the LM-1 little man the best out of all the calls. but yet its their worst selling call. i also liked that one and tried it. i reccomend trying them out maybe buying one of their cds. but i think the lm-1 might be better than the money maker? also the RH-1 red head parayzler red head bass pro special is nice too. there all great.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

I really like my little man, its my go to call for hunting, for comp. it dosen't have quite the range of a good comp call, it's a little high pitched to for comp. also. If your looking for a hunting call I strongly reccomend the little man.


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

I have a Zink tuned money maker and it is insane! I love this call and was worth the price tag! Very easy to blow for a high end acrylic -


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have the Lil man, paralyser SR-1 and have used the money maker....

The Money Maker: is very easy to blow. It is a comp call. It can hit all the notes you need once you learn how to use it. I think I might by this call.

Lil man: I like this call but it is hard for me to blow. I have a hard time getting the deep and low growls and moans on it. I think I need to just work on it a little more.

Paralyser SR-1: Is my favorite call (for now). I can hit all the ranges I feel I need in the feild. I can hit the high notes and the low notes.

But your best bet is to just go to a store and try them all out.

Chuck


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

My go to call is the Money Maker followed closely by the LM-1. I would follow Chuck's advise and test drive each call to see which one fits you.


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

I like all of my Zink calls, but if you insist: this is what is on my lanyard and in the order I would typically goto. :lol:

1. SR-1 Paralyzer
2. LM-1 Little Man
3. MoneyMaker
4. PC-1 Power Clucker


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Zinks Money Maker, and foils straight meat and high plains is up ther


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Have not tried the Money Maker, so I cannot comment on that one. Personally, I like the Little Man and Power Maximus most in the Zink category. For Foiles, if I had to choose a favorite right from the shop, it would be a toss up between the SMH and the Showtime. If I had to pick from either maker, Foiles calls seem to fit me better than Zink calls. I don't enjoy the flared inserts of the Zink calls. Its all about how it fits you.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

This is my first year calling canadians and I started out practicing notes on the Power Clucker. Now that I have most of the notes down I got the Money Maker and I love it. Im not going to lie Im not very good yet and still need quite a bit of work. Any advice? Goose calling is hard, a lot of sounds to hit.


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

If you really want to get Canadians to react to your calling; Voice as loud as you can "HEY CANUCK"...


----------

